# Dutch Doe & Litter - updated



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

Special thanks to SarahY for my first Dutch mice - really looking forward to my first litter from her. 
Since this photo was taken - she's almost trippled in size and looks like she's swallowed a golfball


----------



## ekimsivad (Sep 20, 2011)

You could not get a much better start in Dutch than one bred by Sarah


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Cool! Keep us posted on your litter, and don't forget to tell me when you'll be able to pick up some more Dutch


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

That's good news


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

So this is the picture taken last night. Any guesses for the number of babies?










She came out of the nest this morning looking like a supermodel, so they've been born. I've not checked yet - It's her first litter so like to leave first time mums for a day before taking a look.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

She's beautiful! Congratulations on the litter, I can't wait for pictures!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Aww, congratulations - how exciting.  She's a lovely mouse! What colour/marking is the father?


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Ooo how exciting! Gorgeous mouse! I'm guessing at least 10


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

Dad is an Agouti Dutch 

Any advances on 10?


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Well, judging by the last pic of her, then your comment about her swanning out of the nest like a supermodel, I'd say, um, 16?

Edit: No, wait, 17.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Hmmm, 8 or 9 is average for the line, so 9 is my guess 

Congratulations!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I won't even hesitate to guess. My black tan girl was smaller than that on her last day, and popped out 15! Best of luck for six big beautiful girls!


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

The first initial head count is in and we have 12 young Dutch mice.

I didn't touch them so don't know if anymore were hiding underneath the pile, all seemed to have a full milky belly


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

How is it going, Benjamin?


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

I left her with 5 in the end. There was supposed to be 4 does and 1 buck, but it appears I got one wrong and have two bucks. All agouti, I took some pics a couple of days ago. I'll upload when I put the pc on. Shame I can't just upload from my phone.


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

Here they are  - I think they were about 9 days old in this picture.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

7.


----------

